# Greek evening class in Athens



## Aurelien (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi,

i just arrived in Athens from Brighton. I ll be living near Alimos where is my work. 

i'd like to take evening Greek courses but it seems hard to find in the week. Any advice? Or anyone interested in sharing a private tuition?


Bye,

Aurelien


----------

